# Anyone using tablets? (The computer kind - not yellow lined or prescription...)



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

I also have the zoom and I use it for work. I use excel docs all the time.... I might look into google Apps... but for now I'll stick with excel. I have the wifi version, which I've had no troubles at all connecting to any wifi network. 

As for email and my calendar.... I have it setup to sync with my google account which then syncs with my Outlook on my desktop, and visversa. When on my desktop I like Outlook better.... so I'll use that for email and scheduling jobs. 

I haven't done it yet, (I don't have the cable) but I know youcan connect it to your tv via a mini-hdmi cable. I have dropbox installed so all my files sync between my desktop and my tablet. 

I'm very happy with it and feel it's well worth the price. 

It's also given updates first.... which may or may not be important to you.


----------



## lthelec (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a tabtech m7. Brought it off amazon for £165. It is running on android 2.2. Has a capacitive screen. Same internals as samsung galaxy tablet. And has a 7 inch screen.

I do all my lists/notes on it using google tasks.
My diary using google calendar.
All site drawings using dropbox.
I have a portfolio that I can show customers. 
Can invoice/quote using mobile biz.

I use it for email/surfing web. I am really happy with it as I could not justify spending £400 on a ipad to have on a building site.

If you are familiar with the android opetating system and use google services I would highly reccomend.


----------



## lthelec (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the device I have.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004S61EPC/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1306828105&sr=8-1


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Benefits / results of my research*

*Thanks everyone for the responses & discussion.*

I've spent a lot of time thinking about these & investigating the various options. The more I did, the more interested I became in tablets as a productivity enhancer for the small business owner - contractor. 

Then I discovered two things which put a damper on my enthusiam.

First: *The (practically scam) costs of operating these in conjunction with standard phone service. **
Currently I use a non-smart phone, and it (talk and text) costs me on average $80 per month. Now, to add a tablet - without doing anything to update my phone - the lowest cost option would require an additional $35** per month (and a two-year contract) just to access only 200 MB of data .

So that's $115 per month (@ $1400 / yr) to use my POTS cellphone and a tablet.

Now if I had a smartphone with data plan - that would be $115/month for the smartphone - and adding a tablet requires _*another*_, separate $35 / month data plan (carriers charge per connection device, as well as on how much data you use; thus even if I only used 50 MB of data on the phone & 50 Mb on the tablet (100 MB total - half the allowance of a 200 MB plan) - they still want to charge me $70 / month to use the minimum amount of data connectivity offered.

In other words, $150 per month ($1800 / yr) to own & use a smartphone and a tablet. ​Second: The devices mentioned and suggested by posters above generally all get good reviews & really do look like they'd fit what I'm looking for - except that;
The dual-core Tegra 2 processor used by most available Android tabs is being replaced this fall / winter by a four-core Kal El processor which may be up to 5x as fast as the tegra 2, (Amazon may have a Kal El processor Android tab ready by August...)

and

Motorola is making a ruggedized Android tab possibly ready by Christmas.

(battle between survivability and speed)​Despite all of this, an Android device appeals to me so much more than an i-anything... So, while a dinosaur like me who hates to look at a tiny smart-phone screen might / would benefit from the larger form-factor of a tablet right now,* I'm personally holding off making any purchasing decisions until (probably) Christmas time.*

*In the meantime - I'd really appreciate hearing back from some of you early adopters about how much you still like / use a tab after you've had one for several months.*

*Once again, thanks to everyone for the suggestions & comments.*

* Each carrier charges variations on this theme - but the savings between essentially equivalent services are @ $ 5 / mo. - I'm also ignoring the home / coffee shop wi-fi connection option for free data on a tab, as they're generally unavailable at a job-site
**"Listed price does not include taxes and surcharges; see plan Terms and Conditions for details.".


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Panzer5 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses & discussion.
> 
> Then I discovered two things which put a damper on my enthusiam.
> 
> First: The (practically scam) costs of operating these in conjunction with standard phone service. *


As you mentioned you can get the wifi versions of the tablets. While you wouldn't have access while on a jobsite..... would you really need it? Only you can answer that..... if all your files are on your tablet and can be accessed then a 3/4g connection might not be needed.... but like I said, ymmv. 


The other option is to tether your tablet (I know you can do this with android - not sure about iOS) to your cell phone.... that way you are only paying for one data plan. 





> ~ The Honeycomb OS (and alternatively or in conjunction with) Tegra 2 processors is/are purportedly buggy / not fully optimized for the various screen sizes, browsers, flash, apps. etc.


I've had very few issues with programs crashing or anything like that.... but there are apps that aren't fully optimized yet... of course HC3. 0 has been out for what??? A few months now.... at most. 






> ~ The app market does not distinguish between tablet- ready apps and those just for smartphones - meaning it's hit or miss whether an app will look good / work well on a tab,


true.. but the market and the amazon application store all have review comments so it's not a total puzzle what app works best with what.... 




> and finally (perhaps most significantly),
> 
> ~ The dual-core Tegra 2 processor used by most Android tabs is being replaced this fall / winter by a four-core Kal El processor which may be up to 5x as fast as the tegra 2


Best Buy has a buyback program.... see if the commercial is on youtube.... it has consumers reactions to newer versions of the product they just bought. Point being they are always going to have something better right around the corner and i think this will be especially true with tablets for the next few years. The technology is TOO new for anything to remain level for a while. iPad is only made by Apple so it won't change as often but when you are talking about an OS that works on a number of devices.... it's going to be ever changing. 

I plan to stick with motorola for several reasons.... and if they come out with a new Xoom every 6 months I'll probably upgrade since with each new version the price *hopefully * will come down. But if I can sell my current one for 50% the price of the new one I would be OK with that. I just feel it's that beneficial to me to have when it comes to my biz.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Panzer5 said:


> Okay - so some non-work questions - can my wife hook up the Xoom to the TV & watch Netflix?
> .


I don't know, but the ipad2 has a Netflix app, you can watch movies on it without having to hook up to a t.v.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I don't know, but the ipad2 has a Netflix app, you can watch movies on it without having to hook up to a t.v.


You can do that directly with a few newer TVs or Wii and XBox consoles too.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

angus242 said:


> You can do that directly with a few newer TVs or Wii and XBox consoles too.


Oh, I thought he was talking about watching Netflix on the tablet, not the t.v. Yeah, an internet ready dvd player cost about $100 at Costco, but the router cost another $50.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a wi-fi router in the house already. Wife uses her work comp with it. What we don't have is a way to download netflix to the TV. (can't use her work comp). Thought about getting a Roku XLS for that - but if I'm going to buy a tablet, I might not need one.

Also, if I switch from DirecTV to UVerse, ATT will let me stream Netflix through their DVR (DirecTV will not), so Netflix may not be a required app on a tablet anyway...

Oddly enough until RacerX780 wrote


> As you mentioned you can get the wifi versions of the tablets. ... ... if all your files are on your tablet and can be accessed then a 3/4g connection might not be needed....


I didn't even think about the fact that the spreadsheet could be saved on the tab's HD & then updated at the site & transferred back to my desktop whenever I got to a Wi-Fi hotspot / home. Complete Tech blindspot on my part. This idea makes a Wi-Fi only device more interesting (esp. since they're cheaper).

Update: Here's some interesting news:


> ATT is "clearly opening the door to a situation where you could have an iPad, an Atrix 4G, an AT&T netbook and just about anything else all sharing a unified pool of minutes and data."


 Link


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Panzer5 said:


> I didn't even think about the fact that the spreadsheet could be saved on the tab's HD & then updated at the site & transferred back to my desktop whenever I got to a Wi-Fi hotspot / home. Complete Tech blindspot on my part. This idea makes a Wi-Fi only device more interesting (esp. since they're cheaper).


With dropbox you can set it up to sync automagically when connected to wifi.... so as soon as you walk into your home/office/local dunkin doughnuts all your files sync up. Very easy and you don't even have to think about it.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 5, 2011)

*iPads*

We are testing the iPad2 right now, and so far they are very convenient. It should be noted that I have the luxury of having a software developer as a wife who can make custom apps for me. 

Interestingly, she is a fan of Google Docs, but I don't care to go back to the centralized computing model of the early 80's. I want local storage with local backups so I have control of my data. When Google docs or your internet connection goes down, if you don't have a local backup to work with, then you just have to wait to do your work. 

Back to the hardware, since our estimators and crew chiefs already use iPhones, which are used to take pictures of the work that have a location stamp on them and to email them from the site. We also use them to pull up live radar so we know where the rain is. The iPhone also has a level app to check roof slope. They are great tools. Because of how useful the iPhones are, we opted to stay with the same platform and go with the iPad. Now from a non business point of view, sitting down to read or web-surf with the iPad is a really neat experience. 

_______________
JW Roofing
Energy Star Flat Roof - Miami Roofing


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JWRoofing said:


> Interestingly, she is a fan of Google Docs, but I don't care to go back to the centralized computing model of the early 80's. I want local storage with local backups so I have control of my data. When Google docs or your internet connection goes down, if you don't have a local backup to work with, then you just have to wait to do your work.


Yes, you can; Google Gears.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Good and Bad*

[deleted per advise of attorney]


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Slate*

[deleted]


----------



## SOTC (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey, i'm new here so if posting my question here isn't cool, please say so an i'll start a thread.

I am considering purchasing a xoom to do bids on. My theory is when someone calls I can pull over, start a new contact, put them on my schedule to bid. When I get there I can import them to my PDF bid form, drag, drop and slightly change some of my common specs and email or print the bid. Then say they call me in 14 months to rebid the same job, i'd like to be able to pull that bid up fairly quick, tack on 5% over the phone saving me a trip back out there and keeping consistent with pricing. When we come to start the job they could finger sign the contract, crew could get a work order emailed or printed with no pricing and I could print or email a reciept. 
Am I asking to much? Are there apps/ or ways of storing and importing info like this? I currently use MS out look for current clients but not bids. I'd appreciate any input you folks could give on this.
Willie


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Short answer is probably yes. You would have to give more details about how you are currently doing it and what applications you use.

From what you stated, it all seems doable. The Xoom has many calendar applications you can pick from... it can read PDF files... you have a folder system just like in windows (in my case, I have a folder for each client) etc.

In your case, I think the key would be using an app like Dropbox or something similar which keeps all your files on your desktop and Xoom sync'ed... that way if you are on the road and need to pull up a file, you'll have the lastest files with you.... and if you add/change anything while on the road, when you get home they will sync with your desktop. (Unless you get a 3/4G unit - then that would happen in real time) 


-R


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You can use your smart phone as a wifi hotspot so when your not near a real wi fi, your phone can provide it. In theory you should be able to not have to pay the monthly fee for the tablet if you have a smart phone.


----------



## SOTC (Jun 12, 2011)

I am currently using paper bid forms in quadruplicate and only storing clients we do the work for. I'm open to change. 
I do have an android smart phone but they tell me it is $20 a month to use as a modem so I figure to just sync and send when back at the office. 
I'm not very computer literate but catch on fast, what is the folder system?
I'll look up dropbox, thank you


----------



## adcudaray (Jun 20, 2011)

We use iPads at our company along with Google Docs so that we don't need to have Excel, Word, Powerpoint, etc. It works on Mac/PC/iPad all the same. My iPad is wifi only, so I generally make sure that I have already downloaded what I need.

There are Smartphones out there that create wifi hotspots off of their data so you wouldn't need to have an iPad with data itself.

Good Luck!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So far, it looks like the Toshiba Thrive will be the most versatile amongst the 10" Androids. Yes, Xoom was the first and Galaxy has a larger offering now but the Toshiba stands out with USB, mini USB and SD ports.


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> So far, it looks like the Toshiba Thrive will be the most versatile amongst the 10" Androids. Yes, Xoom was the first and Galaxy has a larger offering now but the Toshiba stands out with USB, mini USB and SD ports.


True... the full-size slots are nice. It is a tiny bit heavier then the Xoom... but if you get a case for any tablet, IMO, weight no longer really applies. 

It will be interesting to see how the Thrive does with the SD cards.... since 3.1 still doesn't really support them. The tablet(s) that come with a working SD slot evidently has a software patch to allow it to work, much like the mods they have for the Xoom... it works, but not due to 3.1 rather the community that mods the software.


----------



## restoration101 (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you think of buying a used or refurnished Lenovo or IBM tablet with a stylus on Ebay?

Debating now on IPAD vs IBM/Lenovo Tablet with stylus???


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Just got my Playbook today and I love it. It handles browsing great and typing is a breeze. I`m not an Apple fan plus I already have a Blackberry phone so I do not need a separate data plan. Plus I love the smaller size.


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool. After you've used it for a few days give a report. I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Just received an iPad in a Griffin Survivor case. I will see how it holds up in the heat and dust over here. The screen is nice.....about 4x bigger then the iPhone.


----------



## HialeahRoofing (Oct 28, 2016)

We use Ipads and emailed Bids / invoices. We use Quickbooks and Google Docs. Works out great and no mistakes. Everyone's on the same page, no "smudges" or handwriting issues. 
Miami Roof Repair


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow this is an old thread from the dead... 2011... I still have that same tablet, only use it for a gallery of previous work. I've got a few other tablets and laptops (laptop is a hybrid, Lenovo yoga) but I keep going back to that tablet as it just works really well as a gallery device, the fact that it is 6 years old and still works great is pretty surprising.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Be interesting to hear from some of these guys on how their tablet uses have changed over the years


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

surface pro 4


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

wallmaxx said:


> surface pro 4


Wait a minute... aren't you a big Mac head?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Wait a minute... aren't you a big Mac head?


You say that like I'm an apple drone.

If you need a "computer" in a tablet format. Surface Pro.

I personally need a computer (multiple CAD apps + large area monitors)....and also a decent mobile platform (iPhone 6s+).....apple works great for what I do.

If I had to only have a tablet and that's it.......surface pro is appealing.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

I dont personally use one but my office staff and PM crew all use them. I have no idea what for, I'll stick with my computer and laptop, at least till I can operate them with out asking help from my kids. Lol
I guess there pretty helpful if you know how to use them. I've noticed that somehow they have everything connected.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

I dont personally use one but my office staff and PM crew all use them. I have no idea what for, I'll stick with my computer and laptop, at least till I can operate them with out asking help from my kids. Lol
I guess there pretty helpful if you know how to use them. I've noticed that somehow they have everything connected. I glad they know how to use them and I have noticed that I save money, even tho it was a pretty big initial investment but have seen productivity improve as well as eliminated errors. It also helps knowing what stuff has been done and what needs to be, one click and everyone has shop drawings, copies of change orders. We even take payment with them.


----------



## ConEdTraining (Sep 22, 2016)

Tablets are great for away from the office.

Here's a few random ideas:

Note taking
Camera
Email
Skype/Facetime
Use it with your drone
Take credit card payments 
Prepare estimates
Reporting - home inspectors use them!
Remote access to work files if you use Google drive, dropbox, etc.
Lookup answers on the site
Place orders while in the field
Reference books
Blueprints
Spreadsheets

So basically much of the same stuff if you were in the office - just portable.


----------



## snyderjd (Mar 7, 2017)

*Any other current recommendations?*

I'm looking to buy a new tablet and would like one that I can use in the field. I'm a small one-man operation at the moment, but don't plan to stay that way so I want something to grow with. What are you folks currently using? I saw the Surface 4 recommendation, but I don't really need that much functionality (I think). I already have a great desktop system.


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

If you want a big iPhone, get an iPad. As an old friend of mine was saying: an iPad is roughly an iPhone for older people (same thing, bigger screen). 

If you want to bring Microsoft Excel everywhere with you, get a Microsoft Surface. It is a desktop-like computer in the shape of a tablet.


----------



## snyderjd (Mar 7, 2017)

HOPjfpatenaude said:


> If you want a big iPhone, get an iPad. As an old friend of mine was saying: an iPad is roughly an iPhone for older people (same thing, bigger screen).
> 
> If you want to bring Microsoft Excel everywhere with you, get a Microsoft Surface. It is a desktop-like computer in the shape of a tablet.


Thanks HOP.


----------

